# Does anyone know any website that teach me how to change my Sentra 1.8S stereo system



## cpthk (Oct 17, 2005)

Does anyone know any website that teach me how to change my Sentra 1.8S stereo system?
I a newbie, I don't even know how to take out the surface in front of the stereo system.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Check the audio section of this forum. They can help you out there too. :cheers: 

P.S. How does the stereo have to do with the engine....?


----------



## str8wick3d (Oct 28, 2005)

U start at the bottom of the center dash around the back.. It pops off then after thats off all u need is a screw driver.


----------

